
Elixir is not Ruby - fphilipe
http://zeroclarkthirty.com/2015-11-01-elixir-is-not-ruby.html
======
hackerboos
There's argument on Twitter currently raging between Nick Sutterer, creator of
Trailblazer (alternative architecture for Rails apps) and Jose Valim, Elixir's
creator [1].

The argument is focused on the premise from Nick that the Phoenix framework,
built on Elixir, is simply a port of Rails to Elixir with a few extra features
and thus suffers from the same problems. Mainly that all Rails apps lead to
monolithic architectures.

Nick posted the above link.

[1] -
[https://twitter.com/apotonick/status/659966637236428800](https://twitter.com/apotonick/status/659966637236428800)

------
nailer
> A process is a goofy, unfortunately loaded name for an independent unit of
> execution. It is not an OS process, and it is not an OS thread.

It's such a small thing, but I do get bored of having to explain that
unfortunate naming. Now I just say 'actor' or 'Erlang process' then clarify
that's not the same as a process, or thread/LWP. It's like how system can mean
'kernel space' (performance tools) or 'service management' (systemd).

~~~
DanielDent
I think process is a great name.

Keep in mind there are architectures where the BEAM VM runs without a
traditional OS below it.

Before: Physical Machine (x86) + x86 VM + Hypervisor + OS + BEAM

After: Physical Machine (x86) + x86 VM + Hypervisor + BEAM

Eventually we might get down to: Physical Machine (ARM) + BEAM

The hypervisor has domains, the OS has processes, and the BEAM VM also has
processes. Why introduce yet another name?

~~~
nailer
> Keep in mind there are architectures where the BEAM VM runs without a
> traditional OS below it.

That's really interesting - where can I read more?

> Why introduce yet another name?

I've already explained my own perspective, but I'm happy to disagree.

------
Sherri
Does one have to write as much code to get the job done in Elixir as Ruby? I'm
asking because Ruby requires more code even than java...

~~~
phaedryx
Could you share some examples? That has never been the case for me Ruby v.
Java.

------
jnmandal
Just want to say: whatever is going on with the margins here is making this
blog very hard to read on mobile. (iPhone 5)

